# will the court not award me shared custody because i work?



## sam (Jul 2, 2009)

I am a dad, wife wants to give me bare minimum every other weekend custody, I am in CA.

I have tried to talk to her and negotiate a shared parenting plan but she always comes back to the same argument "but you work evenings" and that she wont let me have them because she doesnt think they should have to be with a sitter while I work. 

my question i guess is, Will the court not award me shared custody because I work and she does not?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is exactly what a court in the state of California considers when awarding custody:




> From:  California Child Custody Law
> 
> *Factors Considered By The California Court In Making Custody Awards In Contested Cases*
> 
> ...


I would suggest you get a court-ordered custody and visitation ASAP. Please note that NOWHERE does it say anything about a parent working in the evening. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## sam (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------

